# New York State Merchant Marine Academy



## peachymeyer (Apr 15, 2015)

Is there anyone still around who graduated from the NY State MMA? It's now part of the State University of NY.
My father, William J. Meyer, graduated in I think 1932. Here is a pic of the NY state school ship USS "Newport." Also, here is a pic of him (on the right), I think aboard the "Newport." (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Newport_(PG-12)


----------



## LRUBIN (Sep 28, 2009)

*SUNY Maritime*

Not exactly what you are looking for, but I graduated from NY Maritme college in 1976 with a MS degree.
I was enrolled in the graduate program and was not in their seagoing program, my loss.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome to you both. I posted a photo of the University's ship "Empire State VI" when she was in Cobh, Ireland, last year - thought it was in the Gallery but it must be buried in the main forum somewhere.

John T


----------



## peachymeyer (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for answering. What did/do you do with your degree?


----------



## LRUBIN (Sep 28, 2009)

*Degree experience*

I attended Ft Schuyler after sailing as ordinary seaman for the experience and for tuition money. I was working for a motor carrier when I received my MS degree in Transportation Management.
From there I worked in operations for a freight railroad. Then I went to corporate logistics managing rail shipments and rail fleets.
Now reluctantly retired.


----------



## peachymeyer (Apr 15, 2015)

Sounds like a good career. Retirement is a shock, but it can be good. I wish I had retired younger.


----------



## LRUBIN (Sep 28, 2009)

*Career*

Thanks,
I did not find retirement a shock as I learned that my job/career was not my life or identity.
I am now enjoying my retirement in sunny Las Vegas and do not regret having the time to enjoy life.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

I have been hoping some of the State School Ships and USMMA graduates I sailed with 1966-1976 would show up here.

<http://www.marad.dot.gov/education_landing_page/state_maritime_acadamies/state_maritime_academies.htm>

Attached: USStateMMAcademies_edited-1.jpg (129.5 KB)

I was especially impressed with the School Ship graduates since they spent the better part of four years on board ship. They were trained to perform unlicensed crew work and stood watches while attending classes. They graduated with a BS and a USCG 3 A/E license. 

Few of them hung around when things began to slow down early 1970s. Those not already gone went ashore then. One Mass Maritime grad went to work for a shipyard in Fall River and when I was nearby I visited him there. 

In my opinion the USMMA grads got the better education but they had no ships and their practical experience was less. Summers USMMA students sailed US Flag commercial ships as apprentices. USMMA got the BS and USCG License.

I came up through six years in the Foc'sle: 1960 Coalpasser, 1961 Wiper, 1962-63 Fireman-Watertender, 1964-65 Oiler. OJT - On The Job Training. 

Duke Victory spring 1967 all engineers except me were Maine Maritime grads and everyone younger than 2 A/E me who was twenty-six, the C/E 'Carly?' 25. We all got along great and had a fun happy voyage to 'Nam and back.

Greg Hayden
Vista - San Diego area - California


----------



## LRUBIN (Sep 28, 2009)

*Coal passer*

Please elaborate, what are the duties of a coal passer, was it a US flagged ship?


----------

